# Blade Runner 2049 Props



## AlexanderSen (Oct 2, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place for it, but here is some videos from the Tested Channel - for those who love creating, making, and building stuff!


----------



## Vince W (Oct 4, 2018)

Interesting. I have the Blade Runner Blaster bug. I have a plastic Off-World model, plus a Richard A. Coyle kit I have yet to build. I would love to get my hands on a Tomenosuke.


----------

